# Beretta Pintail Barrel



## ATM88 (Mar 30, 2009)

I recently bought a beretta pintail with a slug barrel.I would like to do some waterfowling with it and I was wondering where I could find a bird barrel for it? I have searched some but havent found anything yet. If anyone has any suggestions, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

#88,first I would google or call Hastings,if its not to common you will probibly have to go to Beretta.Frank C.


----------

